# Gold Refining Gold Filled Scrap Complete Process - VIDEO



## kadriver (Sep 22, 2015)

This is posted in a different forum;

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=21765&p=226969#p226969

Shows a video of recovering and refining a batch of gold filled scrap star to finish.

kadriver


----------

